# 622 install delays!!!!!!!!



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

*I called on April 1st to upgrade to the VIP622 from the 942. I was suprised how quick I got thru and how easy the transaction was compared to the 942 setup. We setup the install between 12 and 5 Sunday April 16th. (suprised me that this would happen on Easter) The 622 came in the monday before. On the 15th I got a call to confirm the install on Sunday. Sunday I got a call telling me that they didn't have the the DP44 switch and would have to reschedule for April 23rd and I could call dish if I had questions or concerns. I called dish and was told my install was March 10th. :nono2: I called the install company back and was assured that it would be the 23rd of April.

This all leads me to the call I got today from the install company cancelling my install indefinitely until they can get a DP44 switch. Once again a call to Dish (who confirmed my April 23rd install) , then proceeded to tell me I could buy my own DP44 or wait 2-3 weeks to get a call back to setup a new install date. WTF!!!

What kind of scam are they running???? Is this any way to run a company??????*


----------



## sirlance (Dec 24, 2005)

When I called up to order my 622 everthing great. Dish was coming out on April 12th. I received my 622 day earlier. I had call Dish that Saturday to ask a question and I find that they changed my install date to April 13. Not good. They said I could hook up my 622 because all I am doing is replacing my 921. I could not get any HD. They said because the work order was not closed and they cann't close it til they hook up my 2 211 and change the dish. I have 2 dishes 1 regular and one for international. Because of that screw with the dates they did not charge me to upgrade the 2 211. After 6 hours on the phone on Saturday the tech told me they don't have to change my dish. He changed the install for that Monday because ALL they had to do was the replace my 2 811 for 211. Dish called late Sat and Sun to confirm Monday between 8 am til 12 pm. At 12:45 I started to call Dish to find out were this mother was. They told me he will be at my house at 2:30. At 3 I started to call again and got $50.00 credit (don't forget I got 49.00 on my 2 211). At 4:00 they said he will be out no LATER then 5:15. At 8 pm I got a phone call from a supervisor who 3 way the phone with the install. The supervisor told him to MAKE IT HAPPEN TONIGHT. At 9:30 that night I called and was told I will be the 1ST appointment (8 am) the next day. By 10:00 am nobody came and I started my phone calls again. I got the install cell number. He said someone should be there any minute. At 11:55 the installer told me he is 2-3 blocks from my house. At 12:30 I called dish to tell them this guy is playing with me. I received at another $50.00 credit totalling $150.00. Dish call another installer and he was at my house within 1 hour.

Would you believe in the Daily News JD Powers claims Dish Network Customer Service number 1. 

You go Dish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not a 622 suppport issue to moved to HD general forum for discussion.


----------



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

sirlance said:


> When I called up to order my 622 everthing great. Dish was coming out on April 12th. I received my 622 day earlier. I had call Dish that Saturday to ask a question and I find that they changed my install date to April 13. Not good. They said I could hook up my 622 because all I am doing is replacing my 921. I could not get any HD. They said because the work order was not closed and they cann't close it til they hook up my 2 211 and change the dish. I have 2 dishes 1 regular and one for international. Because of that screw with the dates they did not charge me to upgrade the 2 211. After 6 hours on the phone on Saturday the tech told me they don't have to change my dish. He changed the install for that Monday because ALL they had to do was the replace my 2 811 for 211. Dish called late Sat and Sun to confirm Monday between 8 am til 12 pm. At 12:45 I started to call Dish to find out were this mother was. They told me he will be at my house at 2:30. At 3 I started to call again and got $50.00 credit (don't forget I got 49.00 on my 2 211). At 4:00 they said he will be out no LATER then 5:15. At 8 pm I got a phone call from a supervisor who 3 way the phone with the install. The supervisor told him to MAKE IT HAPPEN TONIGHT. At 9:30 that night I called and was told I will be the 1ST appointment (8 am) the next day. By 10:00 am nobody came and I started my phone calls again. I got the install cell number. He said someone should be there any minute. At 11:55 the installer told me he is 2-3 blocks from my house. At 12:30 I called dish to tell them this guy is playing with me. I received at another $50.00 credit totalling $150.00. Dish call another installer and he was at my house within 1 hour.
> 
> Would you believe in the Daily News JD Powers claims Dish Network Customer Service number 1.
> 
> You go Dish.


I need to talk to whoever you are talking to at Dish.


----------



## Freeborn (Apr 24, 2006)

Your situation sounds better than mine. I ordered my 622 back on March 23rd with an initial install date set for April 11th. On the 10th I had to call that the 622 receiver had never arrived. I was upset since I already had taken a vacation day to be available for the installer. The Dish operator I spoke with gave me his personal guarantee that the receiver would be in my possession prior to the next install date of April 21st and he gave me his operator ID.

On April 17th I called Dish to report that I still did not have a receiver and wanted tracking information to ensure that I would have a receiver prior to the next install date. I was told that they don't have tracking information available but that the reciever shipped on the 13th and I would definately have it by the 21st this operator also gave me his operator ID.

On April 20th I called again since I did not yet have a receiver. This call required almost 45 minutes because I was not at all happy. I was told then that the receiver would ship on the 21st and that they would reschedule again. I asked why the previous operator had lied to me about the receiver shipping on the 13th. The female operator I had this time could not answer and told me they would reschedule again. I complained that I already had wasted 16 hours of vacation for their ineptitude and demanded that they send out the installers anyway to replace my legacy dishes and switches with a Dish 1000 antenna. The installer was supposed to be out between noon and 5. At about 4:15 I received a call that they were still coming but had been delayed. They arrived at 5:45 and were suprised to learn I had no receiver to install but were quite happy to upgrade my two old dishes and switches to a Dish 1000. 

I am still waiting for my ViP 622 but should have no problem installing it myself and having it activated if it ever manages to arrive. 

On an interesting side note I had been paying yearly for my programing and have the renewal coming up next week. The operators I spoke to told me that they could not activate my new DishHD package until the new ViP 622 receiver was installed but not to worry since it would all be done before my renewel. A few hours after the installers left my new DishHD package was activated and is running fine on my old 501 and 921 receivers (albeit without the MPEG-4 channels) while I impatiently await the arrival of my 622. 

Free


----------



## buckl (Apr 24, 2006)

I ordered my 622 and recieved it fairly quickly. I decided to be a good customer and leave it in the box until the installer came out. I had to wait 3 weeks for an appointment. The installer was supposed to be out between 12 and 5PM. At 5:30 they called to say he would be there by 6:30. When he showed up at 7PM he got the new dish and switch installed pretty quick. He even got pretty good signal off the dish but when the box tried to download programming it stalled out. He rebooted it, powered it off... he may have even smacked around once or twice with no luck. The box would not program. after sitting on hold with his own tech support for 45 minutes they have decided its a bad box and are shipping out a new one. Its supposed to be here in a few days and the installer will be back out to try again. I personally think the installer didnt know what he was doing and set the box up wrong. He spend half an hour on the phone with another installer asking how to test the setup. Has anyone else gotten a bad reciever??? I'm curious to see if I'm sitting here waiting when I have a perfectly good box sitting due to a bad installer.



Freeborn said:


> Your situation sounds better than mine. I ordered my 622 back on March 23rd with an initial install date set for April 11th. On the 10th I had to call that the 622 receiver had never arrived. I was upset since I already had taken a vacation day to be available for the installer. The Dish operator I spoke with gave me his personal guarantee that the receiver would be in my possession prior to the next install date of April 21st and he gave me his operator ID.
> 
> On April 17th I called Dish to report that I still did not have a receiver and wanted tracking information to ensure that I would have a receiver prior to the next install date. I was told that they don't have tracking information available but that the reciever shipped on the 13th and I would definately have it by the 21st this operator also gave me his operator ID.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeborn (Apr 24, 2006)

My 622 arrived last night. I installed it and it allowed me to detect my dish setup then went to the installing software screen. It seemed to stall there. After 15 minutes I pulled the plug and started it again. It again seemed to stall on the update. This time I left it on and had dinner then replaced my 501 with the old 921 in my other room. Took a while to get that one going since I had forgotten that a phone line was required before the 921 would turn on. 

Anyway about two hours later I checked on my 622 and it had finished updating its software and was happily awaiting activation. I called Dish Tech support (about 9:30 mountain time) and waited in the queue for about 45 minutes. Once I had a person on the he was able to activate the receiver. A simple reset of the 622 and when it came up all was working great.

Since you already have a 622 I suggest hooking it up and giving it a few hours on the updating software screen to see if it succeeds the way mine did. If it does then you can call tech support to have the receiver activated. Who knows, maybe you'll end with two receivers when all is said and done.

Free


----------



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

I originally placed my 622 order through dish network and was told it would be over a month to get the unit and have it installed. Found a local dealer/installer with the units instock and ready for installation. So I've cancelled the dish network order and have the local company coming out day after tomorrow with unit to perfrom install. This is too sweet... something's got to go wrong!


----------



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just an update on my 622 journey. Afriend of mine got a call from the area installer and asked him if he wanted to move up his install date. He told them that he had also been postponed indefinately due to the shortage of DP44's. They looked around and found oneAnd setup an install on thenext afternoon. (4/25) She said that she would call back to verify it and when she did my friend asked about mine. She said that she would talk to her supervisor in the morning.

At 8:05 am I got a call asking if they could install it in about half an hour. I jumped all over this and they came out with a DP44 and installed it and I was up and running watching Voom HD channels(which are kind of on the lame side). It turned out that they had 2 switches and headed to my friends next.



rmmcneil said:


> This is too sweet... something's got to go wrong!


 Since then my 622 has reset itself several times a day. I called Dish on Sunday and they are sending another 622........:nono2:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

jgatlin said:


> Since then my 622 has reset itself several times a day. I called Dish on Sunday and they are sending another 622........:nono2:


Just curious, which Dish do you have?


----------



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> Just curious, which Dish do you have?


Superdish --- apparently the 1000 will not work in my area.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

jgatlin1 said:


> *I called on April 1st to upgrade to the VIP622 from the 942. I was suprised how quick I got thru and how easy the transaction was compared to the 942 setup. We setup the install between 12 and 5 Sunday April 16th. (suprised me that this would happen on Easter) The 622 came in the monday before. On the 15th I got a call to confirm the install on Sunday. Sunday I got a call telling me that they didn't have the the DP44 switch and would have to reschedule for April 23rd and I could call dish if I had questions or concerns. I called dish and was told my install was March 10th. :nono2: I called the install company back and was assured that it would be the 23rd of April.
> 
> This all leads me to the call I got today from the install company cancelling my install indefinitely until they can get a DP44 switch. Once again a call to Dish (who confirmed my April 23rd install) , then proceeded to tell me I could buy my own DP44 or wait 2-3 weeks to get a call back to setup a new install date. WTF!!!
> 
> What kind of scam are they running???? Is this any way to run a company??????*


DISH showed up on time and on schedule. Really enjoying the 622. Sorry you had problems.


----------



## Ricbnw (May 5, 2006)

The 622 arrived and I waited last Friday for my appointment, I then got several calls from the local office wanting to know if I got the receiver, each time a different person who apparently never talked to the prior person...The appt was from 12-5, the guy showed at 6:30 pm. The install should have been quick but the receiver was not working correctly and after swapping what he could we had to call the 'Hi-Def' guys who never answered the phone after 2 20min waits. At 8pm I said 'I think your going home now' 

I called the next day and the fun started again. Apparently leaving an open work order is like stabbing Dish with the Spear of Destiny. They can’t seem to handle that and I finally had to tell them the classic phrase " Guy, I am the customer you work out the work order thing amongst yourselves but it seems simple to RMA me another receiver" and they explain in great detail about their screens and it cant be done and that the work order must be close AND when that happens my service to my 921 would be impacted. What?!?!?!

They now need the 622 serial number, wait, didn't they send me the receiver...oh well. I ask the guy should I call him back as he now has the history, oh no, its all in the notes in the computer. I get home, call Dish with the number and the new person has to go through it all again, finally I get the Hi-Def guys and get another receiver sent. I now have to wait again for the guy to show up.

Oh, the guy was late as apparently all installs to Dish are 30min and this poor guy had to spend hours at some home doing wiring...hence why they don’t show up on time.

Just remember Dish is the victim

On the other hand a friend of mine had none of these issues.....


----------



## lazzeristudios (Apr 12, 2006)

jgatlin1 said:


> Superdish --- apparently the 1000 will not work in my area.


Does the 1000 not work in your area due to the local channels?

If so, I am in the same boat.... I have been waiting for over a month now because my local Dish dealer has been telling me they are due to move my local channels to a different Sat...... thus then allowing me to use the 1000 rather then a Super Dish plus a second dish for locals...

Just wondering if your issue was the same as mine.

I am in Central Illinois

zach


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

I am a DirecTV customer switching to Dish. I called a local installer Thursday requesting a 622 and 211 setup with a Dish 1000. He told me they could do it for fifty some dollars and would call me Friday after ordering equipment. He called Friday and said the equipment would arrive Monday morning and he'll be here Monday afternoon to install. This all seems too easy to be true but I guess I'll find out Monday. *crossing fingers and toes*


----------



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

lazzeristudios said:


> Does the 1000 not work in your area due to the local channels?
> 
> If so, I am in the same boat.... I have been waiting for over a month now because my local Dish dealer has been telling me they are due to move my local channels to a different Sat...... thus then allowing me to use the 1000 rather then a Super Dish plus a second dish for locals...
> 
> ...


I'm in Springfield and that is the very reason I was told. 
GRRRRR


----------



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just another update --- Thursday I put in the new 622 (rev D this time - previously C) Friday morning I noticed that I couldn't use my phone. It was off the hook. It turns out that the 622 grabs the line and doesn't hang up. 

622 number 3 should be here Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## lazzeristudios (Apr 12, 2006)

jgatlin1 said:


> I'm in Springfield and that is the very reason I was told.
> GRRRRR


HAHAHAHA.... me too....

Think I am going to call BaHa tomorrow morning..... They are the ones who told me our locals were being moved to a different sat., then once that happens we can chuck the Super Dish and just use one 1000 dish for HD & Locals... I do not currently have an HD package... been waiting for that to happen first...... Might be wasting my time though

But if they give me bad news tomorrow.... I think I may give Dish a call myself...

zach


----------

